# The cringe of "cryptic" Deathfat fans



## eDove (Dec 28, 2021)

This makes me MATI. It probably shouldn't, but there's something so backhanded and deceitful about it that I can't help but get annoyed. If you genuinely enjoy someone's content, maybe it's a guilty pleasure, that's fine. Don't pretend you're a staunch critic of their character or a savage jokester. 

What I'm talking about is self-professed haters who you know, deep down, are obsessed with the cow they're following on a level that isn't particularly ironic or funny. They obviously have an affection for their cows that goes beyond picking on them. They admit to leaving their videos on all day long (for comfort), they admit to having dreams about the deathfats on a semi-regular basis, they also associate the cows too strongly with family members they don't like IRL, which is… incredibly transparent. Oh, they'll send money to the cows too. Don't even get me started on that. 

Chris has brought these weirdos out of hiding in a general sense, but this has always been prevalent in women's circles. 

There're a few female-centric cows I like, but I barely follow them anymore because I can't stand the communities around them. Why do the "haydurs" (who unironically refer to themsleves as such) have to adopt the cow's lingo? They'll spam it in every post as if it isn't the most embarrassing thing in the world. Most of the unfunny commentary surrounding Amberlynn Reid amounts to "gorl, gorl, GORL. Just, no. Lol."  Insipid cunts. 

The Reddit/Facebook-tier "haydurs" were easy to make fun of, but I realized that a lot of the Kiwi Farmers aren't much better. There are definitely a few standout voices who are funny. @StrawberryDouche and @Owlflaps just to name a couple off the top of my head, but the majority provide worthless, vitriolic commentary that isn't even worth a chuckle. The Chantal thread is a fucking nightmare. I've never would've been an advocate for fascist jannying before I saw that thread.

I am ranting, but it's so internally inconsistent. These girls will be frothing-at-the-mouth furious at some obese woman on the Internet. The next, they're using her retard-speech for no reason and bragging on public spaces: *ugh my bfs asking why i watch amberlynn all day lol i dont knoooowwww* 

Most of the time, when people repeatedly make fun of a cow's speaking quirks, it's because the cow is irritated by it. In these cases, however, the deathfats don't care. You're not triggering them by spamming "gorl" and "beez" in every discussion pertaining to them, so why do you do it? It makes you look as retarded as they are.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Dec 28, 2021)

tl;dr


----------



## libRT (Dec 28, 2021)

I keep up with the big happenings but I don't get how people can watch deathfats all day, once you know their habits it's typically rinse and repeat. They all have the same narcissism which tends to breed the same bratty behaviours.

I think the obsessive followers are either insecure women or closet feeders. Even if they themselves don't know it.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Dec 28, 2021)

libRT said:


> I think the obsessive followers are either insecure women or closet feeders. Even if they themselves don't know it.


Deathfats are similar to Beauty Parlor lolcows in that most of them are only appealing to a audience of "rivals" (people with similar traits) that are actually jealous of the cows for some reason.


----------



## Robert w'E'd Leef (Dec 28, 2021)

Amberlynn and Chantal probably have two of the dumbest followings on KF. Chantal especially. Low IQ fat women sperging about low IQ super fat women


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 28, 2021)

Chantal and Amber have both chimped over people saying "gorl" on several occasions, so not only are you cringe for shitting your pants over other people having silly fun, you're also wrong. Go to BP chat and @ the people you're bitching about instead of posting it where they won't see it like an enormous faggot, or maybe just stick to threads you like instead of seething over people you hate. This site gets worse every day and it's because people just come here to be angry about anything and not to engage with the content they find funny.


----------



## eDove (Dec 28, 2021)

Clown Baby said:


> Chantal and Amber have both chimped over people saying "gorl" on several occasions, so not only are you cringe for shitting your pants over other people having silly fun, you're also wrong. Go to BP chat and @ the people you're bitching about instead of posting it where they won't see it like an enormous faggot, or maybe just stick to threads you like instead of seething over people you hate. This site gets worse every day and it's because people just come here to be angry about anything and not to engage with the content they find funny.


I find a lot of BP content funny. It was the only content I engaged with for a long time, but it became too embarrassing to be associated with the community. If this site's degraded in quality, it has nothing to do people venting in the off-topic board.

I've posted this here because it fits the criteria of board. I'm not posting "where they won't see it." We're all sharing the same website. Clearly, it didn't stop your butthurt-self from finding it, so they'll be able to find it just fine. I even @'d a couple of their best posters. Of course, I'd never go into BP's chat to derail it with my personal grievance. That's rude _and _annoying. Why would you even suggest I do that?  

If my post doesn't apply to you, you're just laid-back enjoyers of these cows, and you don't engage in any of the other cringy behaviors (which you failed to mention), then you have no reason to be upset. You full-well what I'm talking about in regards to their overuse of deathfat buzzwords. It isn't just to troll anymore, it's cultish and creepy.


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 28, 2021)

eDove said:


> I find a lot of BP content funny. It was the only content I engaged with for a long time, but it became too embarrassing to be associated with the community. If this site's degraded in quality, it has nothing to do people venting in the off-topic board.
> 
> I've posted this here because it fits the criteria of board. I'm not posting "where they won't see it." We're all sharing the same website. Clearly, it didn't stop your butthurt-self from finding it, so they'll be able to find it just fine. I even @'d a couple of their best posters. Of course, I'd never go into BP's chat to derail it with my personal grievance. That's rude _and _annoying. Why would you even suggest I do that?
> 
> If my post doesn't apply to you, you're just laid-back enjoyers of these cows, and you don't engage in any of the other cringy behaviors (which you failed to mention), then you have no reason to be upset. You full-well what I'm talking about in regards to their overuse of deathfat buzzwords. It isn't just to troll anymore, it's cultish and creepy.


My point really is that if you come across posts that you find dumb, that's what trashcan stickers are for. Chantal's thread is insufferable to read most of the time, but I still find her to be funny as a cow. I just rate retarded people with retard stickers and don't shit my pants.


----------



## eDove (Dec 28, 2021)

Clown Baby said:


> My point really is that if you come across posts that you find dumb, that's what trashcan stickers are for. Chantal's thread is insufferable to read most of the time, but I still find her to be funny as a cow. I just rate retarded people with retard stickers and don't shit my pants.


Yeah, that's usually what goes on in Beauty Parlor, stickers are thrown around in place of discussion.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Dec 28, 2021)

The thing I've noticed about the unfunny deathfat orbiters is that they love to seethe. Probably not an astute observation since I'm sure the haydur nation thread has waxed philosophical over this but the sheer length they dwell on every miniscule dumb happening is baffling and reminds me of the sort of thing that gets posted in the presidential derangement megathreads. Null's five minute weekly recaps of their drama are funny because he approaches them with incredulity rather than anger and understands that brevity drives humor.


----------



## Apochrypha (Dec 28, 2021)

I agree, and I think that's mainly the reason I stayed away from the BP chat for a bit. Some people (not all, but definitely some) are borderline obsessive and reminiscient of those channels that solely existed to hate on Chantal or Amberlynn, to pick on them as a way of trying to tell them how stupid and fat they are - newsflash, they don't notice you or care, they like being stupid and fat and have stayed that way. That's why they are a lolcow, they'll never change. 

I've seen people put more effort into recording the lives of others than fixing their own. The artist becomes the muse, or whatever the fuck. Not defending either of the deathfats, but jesus this projecting bullshit is getting old. The Farms are good fun but only of you actually go outside once in a while.


----------



## eDove (Dec 28, 2021)

ducktales4gameboy said:


> Null's five minute weekly recaps of their drama are funny because he approaches them with incredulity rather than anger and understands that brevity drives humor.


Oh yeah, I love Null's recaps. He's one of the only people I can trust to cover this stuff without getting fired up. No a-logging is a rule here because it's not funny. The people in Tommy Tooter's thread are downright abusive, but you can tell that none of them are genuinely mad over the guy. But you're right. It seems like that whole fanbase enjoys being in a perpetual state of _seethe._ We women are more inclined to hate-watch on average, while a wholesome boy like Null just laughs at it.


Apochrypha said:


> I agree, and I think that's mainly the reason I stayed away from the BP chat for a bit. Some people (not all, but definitely some) are borderline obsessive and reminiscient of those channels that solely existed to hate on Chantal or Amberlynn, to pick on them as a way of trying to tell them how stupid and fat they are - newsflash, they don't notice you or care, they like being stupid and fat and have stayed that way. That's why they are a lolcow, they'll never change.
> 
> I've seen people put more effort into recording the lives of others than fixing their own. The artist becomes the muse, or whatever the fuck. Not defending either of the deathfats, but jesus this projecting bullshit is getting old. The Farms are good fun but only of you actually go outside once in a while.


Absolutely. They are obsessed with their jealousy, as @NynchLiggers implied. I think a big chunk of them resent these stupid deathfats for being more "successful" than them, so they place special emphasize on how much better they are than Amber, Chantal, whoever, and how much better their lives are. It's pure cope.

I remember specifically in the Facebook groups mocking these deathfats, there were an inordinate amount of users who'd type these long rants about how hard their jobs are, that they're single moms, blah, blah blah, and how much they hated Amber for doing nothing and getting money for it. At that point, you're not watching the person to laugh. You want to feel a righteous anger and weird vindication.


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 28, 2021)

eDove said:


> Yeah, that's usually what goes on in Beauty Parlor, stickers are thrown around in place of discussion.


So go reply to the people you want to discuss this with, then? When people talk about "site culture" relating to KF, I think every board has it's own culture. It's part of the reason most BP broads don't leave BP and people who come here for AC stay mostly in AC. Every section of the site kind of has its own tone and rapport, it's own dumb catchphrases and inside jokes. If you find yourself angry about any of it, literally go outside and come back when you're ready to chill out.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Dec 28, 2021)

eDove said:


> We women




Reddit react karma economy incentivises shitty behaviour. Very rarely when someone posts "lol" they are really laughing. The same can be said when someone posts an angry comment or when someone claims to be a woman.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Dec 28, 2021)

Why would anyone want to look at fat people?


----------



## AHAHAHAHAHAHA (Dec 28, 2021)

Yes, Deathfats and the beauty parlor in general are full of transparent fat/ugly/coping users who reflect and project onto their e-celeb of choice.
Obviously its not the rule, but most of these sub forums are from people who come here only to talk about their fav YouTuber,  get their stickers and log off.
I don't personally like posting in those threads, and I think that with some threads (like DSP) its such a slow content drip that the only people watching regularly do actually enjoy them, have a connection to them, and have this weird parasocial fanbase that has been going on well before kiwifarms became one of the only places to talk about it.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 28, 2021)

This thread is incredibly homo.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Dec 28, 2021)

The Mass Shooter Ron Soye said:


> Why would anyone want to look at fat people?


It's cheaper than going to the circus


----------



## w4vy_gr4vy (Dec 28, 2021)

> What I'm talking about is self-professed haters who you know, deep down, are obsessed with the cow they're following on a level that isn't particularly ironic or funny.


You're complaining about this kind of thing on Kiwi Farms, a forum that was set up by and for people obsessed with Chris on a level that wasn't particularly ironic or funny?


----------



## eDove (Dec 28, 2021)

w4vy_gr4vy said:


> You're complaining about this kind of thing on Kiwi Farms, a forum that was set up by and for people obsessed with Chris on a level that wasn't particularly ironic or funny?


I said that Chris brought most of these weirdos out of the woodwork. By and large, people just laugh at these cows' antics, not get emotionally wrapped up in them.


----------



## L50LasPak (Dec 28, 2021)

I think you've got to be completely blind to not see that this is just a universal problem with lolcows, and gossip culture in general. 

It turns out that the average person who follows some doofus making regular screwups isn't actually a comedic genius, or even all that witty. Shocker! Do you ask people who are standing in line at McDonalds for the secrets to the universe too?


----------



## themasterlurker (Dec 28, 2021)

Most people like looking at cows similar to them because it's usually a "At least I'm not that bad!" kind of attitude, meanwhile some of those cows, specifically the woman-centric cows, are milking the hateviews for money and are successfully using this as a financial tactic.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Dec 28, 2021)

Great post, gorl


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (Dec 28, 2021)

themasterlurker said:


> Most people like looking at cows similar to them because it's usually a "At least I'm not that bad!" kind of attitude, meanwhile some of those cows, specifically the woman-centric cows, are milking the hateviews for money and are successfully using this as a financial tactic.



While I don't doubt a lot of people at least partially follow certain cows to feel better about themselves, I think there's more to it than that. I'll be totally honest, there are a few cows I find interesting because there is an element of "there but for the grace of God go I" to their circumstances. Like there might be a few aspects of their background similar enough to my own that it makes me wonder on some level how many more bad decisions over the course of a lifetime could have resulted in having a thread here. I don't think it is intrinsically bad to realize this, it only enters lolcow territory when it results in getting overly invested and assmad at cows because you see the aspects of yourself you hate and are ashamed of magnified in them and think no one sees the IMAX level projection. Say what you will about BP or Deathfats but they are absolutely no better or worse for tards like this than any other subcategory of cow.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Dec 28, 2021)

Wait the Chantal thread was quality? I assumed it was as much of a dumpster fire as she was.


----------



## Dysnomia (Dec 28, 2021)

I guess.... Don't get so obsessed with deathfat cows that you become a cow yourself?


----------



## KelpieSelkie (Dec 28, 2021)

That just means the "culture" of that board doesn't fit you. It's not a big deal. I personally don't enjoy reading threads in BP either because I get tired of overly nitpicky comments about how the cow dresses or decorates. I once saw someone post a picture of a cow's house that, to me, looked fine and normal enough to hide the horrors within, but the poster said they were gagging at all the clutter. BP's board culture just doesn't gel with me, and it sounds like it doesn't for you either. Just click somewhere else gorl.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Dec 28, 2021)

KelpieSelkie said:


> That just means the "culture" of that board doesn't fit you. It's not a big deal. I personally don't enjoy reading threads in BP either because I get tired of overly nitpicky comments about how the cow dresses or decorates. I once saw someone post a picture of a cow's house that, to me, looked fine and normal enough to hide the horrors within, but the poster said they were gagging at all the clutter. BP's board culture just doesn't gel with me, and it sounds like it doesn't for you either. Just click somewhere else gorl.


It is at least better than Gossip Bakery. I think OP would die there because the women PL constantly about how much better they are than their cows and they often post shit dumber than the cow they are bitching about.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 28, 2021)

Epic Fail Man said:


> tl;dr


Come on, big boy.
It wasn't that long of a read.


----------



## I AM FUNNY (Dec 28, 2021)

powerlevel and if you dont like it kys

i find death cows funny and interesting because i am related to a deathcow, she would certainly be on the farms if she documented her personal life (lives with my nan, shits in a bedpan, etc.) so i wish i could speak on behalf of a lot of people on KF but i can't. for some reason a lot of people just fucking obsess over a cow because they know someone like that irl.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 28, 2021)

libRT said:


> I think the obese followers are either insecure women or closet feeders. Even if they themselves don't know it.


Ftfy


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Dec 28, 2021)

Are you okay OP? Who hurt you? Show me on the doll who gave you an upset.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Dec 28, 2021)

KelpieSelkie said:


> That just means the "culture" of that board doesn't fit you. It's not a big deal. I personally don't enjoy reading threads in BP either because I get tired of overly nitpicky comments about how the cow dresses or decorates. I once saw someone post a picture of a cow's house that, to me, looked fine and normal enough to hide the horrors within, but the poster said they were gagging at all the clutter. BP's board culture just doesn't gel with me, and it sounds like it doesn't for you either. Just click somewhere else gorl.


Every. Fucking. Time. a cow posts food they made of any kind, of any quality, no matter what it actually looks like or what it's made of, the thread devolves into post after post about how totally disgusting, horrible, unproperly cooked, dry/greasy/under seasoned/overseasoned, and/or unhealthy it is. Now granted there are cows that make legitimately disgusting concoctions, but 90% of the time in BP it's people sperging themselves over a normal chocolate chip cookie. It's very ridiculous.


----------



## Smug Cat (Dec 28, 2021)

It is only a lolcow thread. Why you have to be mad?


----------



## Tookie (Dec 28, 2021)

Robert w'E'd Leef said:


> Low IQ fat women sperging about low IQ super fat women


Sounds like my idea of a party.


----------



## Happy Fish (Dec 28, 2021)

Whatever tickles your pickle, fam


----------



## Mal0 (Dec 28, 2021)

OP would have a stroke if he visited Animal Control. Jannies do an okay job cleaning those threads, but there are exceptional cases.


----------



## stupid frog (Dec 29, 2021)

gorl u need to log off


----------



## Owlflaps (Dec 29, 2021)

Some of the posters I see in the deathfat threads cope, seethe, and dilate harder than some trannies. They're fat and make a living killing themselves eating themselves to death, I'm pretty sure you don't want to be in their shoes. You bitches need to calm down and enjoy the ride, lmao


----------



## Catto Gatto (Dec 29, 2021)

I discovered the farms whenever the infamous Lucas Werner Starbucks debacle happened and lurked that thread on and off for years. But the HAES movement has always been morbidly (guh-hyuck) fascinating to me so I eventually meandered over to deathfats and stuck around.

I can’t handle Chantal or Amber though. They post such long, boring videos and there are way too many secondary orbiter cows to keep up with. Don’t have the time or attention span. I prefer the deathfats that stick to posting short n stupid Instagram stories.  Kelly Lenza and Anna O’Brien consistently make me laugh out loud with their bizarre antics.  I also haven’t seen any of the behavior that OP mentioned in either of those threads.


----------



## PotatoSalad4711 (Dec 29, 2021)

> For the love of all things holy, stop saying "gorl"


No. 



> What I'm talking about is self-professed haters who you know, deep down, are obsessed with the cow they're following on a level that isn't particularly ironic or funny


That’s why we have the exceptional “haydurs” thread. Go take a look. 



> The Chantal thread is a fucking nightmare


Agree. 

Wow. A Thunderdomer attacking the Beauty Parlour. It must be a day that ends in Y.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Dec 29, 2021)

The Chantal thread's always been a shitshow, and I've abandoned it largely due to the flood of abject retards that have descended upon it, just as I did with Amberlynn's thread years ago (when it was still only one thread).

I'm here to laugh at Narcissists and other Cluster Bs doing their delusional Cluster B shit, and BoPo/FA fat bitches happen to deliver in a most satisfying way. But when I'm handing out "Dumb," "TMI," and "Mad at the Internet" stickers left and right on a thread, it's no fun, and therefore time to leave. I can go laugh at Anna O'Brien, or Jude, or Corissa and Juliana without a horde of halfwitted YouTube refugees shitting up the thread. 

Some day, Chantal will finally fucking die. Null will make it a featured post, and I'll go gawk at her bloated corpse. But until then, I'm here to laugh at human absurdity and folly—that's it. Being angry and annoyed is not enjoyable, and is my signal to find another thread where I can be amused. There are plenty of perfectly good cows here with garbage threads full of retards, but the glory of this place is that I can always find another thread that gives me what I want.


----------



## Xenomorph (Dec 29, 2021)

I will say LAYYYRGS till the day I die and aint nobody who can stop me GORL!


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Dec 29, 2021)

There are some threads and forum sections that are just dumpster fires. KF truly is one of the last bastions of free speech on the internet and as such, many subforums or threads are more or less refugee camps…and they drag all their autism with them. The Jonathan Yaniv section is just a giant refugee camp for TERFs after r/gendercritical got deleted; Weeb Wars is a refugee camp for right wing anime nerds who got banned or kicked out, etc. If you don’t read through the threads, then you’ll just get jumped on for not following the culture of the thread. I’m not complaining, it is what it is.

Having said that, as a rule of thumb, don’t share your own weight or personal politics into the discussion. It just shits up discussion, nobody actually cares, and there are entire sections of the forum where you can sperg about politics or what your BMI is.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Dec 29, 2021)

Catto_Gatto said:


> I discovered the farms whenever the infamous Lucas Werner Starbucks debacle happened and lurked that thread on and off for years. But the HAES movement has always been morbidly (guh-hyuck) fascinating to me so I eventually meandered over to deathfats and stuck around.
> 
> I can’t handle Chantal or Amber though. They post such long, boring videos and there are way too many secondary orbiter cows to keep up with. Don’t have the time or attention span. I prefer the deathfats that stick to posting short n stupid Instagram stories.  Kelly Lenza and Anna O’Brien consistently make me laugh out loud with their bizarre antics.  I also haven’t seen any of the behavior that OP mentioned in either of those threads.


Lol you and I are the same. It's kind of horrifying how obsessed people are over Chantal especially. Like you're all seriously keeping tabs on her hours-long livestreams day by day and breathlessly posting updates about everything she says??? Get a fucking life of your own instead of wasting hours a day watching some fat crazy bitch do DIY reality tv without any of the editing that makes reality TV entertaining.

Kelly, Anna, Tess, and the assorted tiktok fatties all condense their intense lunacy into easily digestible social media posts that you can laugh at without needing a religious commitment to follow. Like you don't need to know what she said three nights ago at 26:34 in a stream to be able to laugh at a video of Anna jiggling around in the middle of Grand Central while everyone either ignores or stares at her.


----------



## eDove (Dec 29, 2021)

PotatoSalad4711 said:


> That’s why we have the exceptional “haydurs” thread. Go take a look.


You must've skimmed over my post 'cause I did talk about that thread. It's one of my favorites on this website. You're more likely to see those kinds of people in Reddit sectors and YouTube comments, but there're a few on KF and I think it's worth pointing that out. I think the problem is that these deaths' fanbaees are so massive that they bleed into each other.

@KelpieSelkie summed it up perfectly. I might just not like the culture of the boards and that's fine. It doesn't mean I don't want them to exist, I only wish that the discussions around these cows weren't so see-through. They are vicious and nitpicky in a way that isn't fun to read. It doesn't mesh well with laspses of endearment, nicknames, and parroted lingo. There are plenty of other threads that I find way too a-loggy, not just in BP. I recognize that it is an issue with every cow but it's especially invasive here. 

Samantha Violet Bushart's thread is still fun to read because its much smaller fanbase is, for the most part, just trying to laugh. She's not worth getting angry over.


----------



## Cripple (Dec 29, 2021)

Catto_Gatto said:


> I discovered the farms whenever the infamous Lucas Werner Starbucks debacle happened and lurked that thread on and off for years. But the HAES movement has always been morbidly (guh-hyuck) fascinating to me so I eventually meandered over to deathfats and stuck around.
> 
> I can’t handle Chantal or Amber though. They post such long, boring videos and there are way too many secondary orbiter cows to keep up with. Don’t have the time or attention span. I prefer the deathfats that stick to posting short n stupid Instagram stories.  Kelly Lenza and Anna O’Brien consistently make me laugh out loud with their bizarre antics.  I also haven’t seen any of the behavior that OP mentioned in either of those threads.


And Anna's thread is massively improved with your improved videos.   

Be the change you want to see OP.


----------



## Mayo Style Sauce (Dec 29, 2021)

First they came for the cows
And I did not speak out
Because I was not a cow
Then they came for the haydurs
And I did not speak out
Because I was not a haydur
Then they came for the jannys 
And I did not speak out
Because I was not a janny 
Then they came for null
And I did not speak out
Because I was not a Jew
Then they came for me
And there was no one left
To speak out for me


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Dec 29, 2021)

No tbh I kind of understand what OP is trying to say, it’s one of the reasons I stopped checking Saggie’s thread. Some people take the forum too seriously but what can you do? It’s the nature of it.


----------



## Catto Gatto (Dec 29, 2021)

Cripple said:


> And Anna's thread is massively improved with your improved videos.
> 
> Be the change you want to see OP.


Aww thank you! I’m glad you’ve been enjoying them. This is another thing I love about KF - my outlet for this kind of thing used to be in private Facebook groups. But after my 3rd 30-day ban I stopped making memes and videos for a long time. Glad to be part of this community where we can just make fun of cows in peace


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Dec 29, 2021)

Hamber is about the only deathfat I follow and even that has waned greatly since her channel went to shit. It used to be amusing. I know a little about some of the others mentioned from a casual look at who they are, but have no involvement in their threads because ain't nobody got time for dat. If it makes a feature mention by Null for some reason, I take a look. But as somebody sort of mentioned, each BP and Deathfat thread is its own rabbit hole of sorts. Just checking in from time-to-time and you know what? Some of the threads never change. I can be absent for a month and go into Pamela Swaim's or the Melinda's Hillbilly Jew thread and it's like I didn't miss a day. Same posters, same topics, same reactions, just basically Same Shit Different Day (SSDD).

Do I care? Not really. To each their own and that's what makes the Farms what it is. If one topic doesn't tickle my pickle, there are plenty of others that do. I've never been on Reddit or Twatter, did have Facefuck for awhile but left that years ago, so I really don't have any basis for how fucked up most of those users are, other than quips and insane/stupid shit I see posted/quoted here.

As a whole, I disagree with the OPs assessment that the Farms is really no better than Reddit or such. There's much more introspection here and if a user gets to powerleveling or self ass patting themselves too much, it's not uncommon to see them get bitch slapped (verbally or with stickers) by other Farmers calling a spade a spade.


----------



## hateful entity (Dec 29, 2021)

COPE HARDER GORLS


----------



## Owlflaps (Dec 29, 2021)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> Hamber is about the only deathfat I follow and even that has waned greatly since her channel went to shit. It used to be amusing. I know a little about some of the others mentioned from a casual look at who they are, but have no involvement in their threads because ain't nobody got time for dat. If it makes a feature mention by Null for some reason, I take a look. But as somebody sort of mentioned, each BP and Deathfat thread is its own rabbit hole of sorts. Just checking in from time-to-time and you know what? Some of the threads never change. I can be absent for a month and go into Pamela Swaim's or the Melinda's Hillbilly Jew thread and it's like I didn't miss a day. Same posters, same topics, same reactions, just basically Same Shit Different Day (SSDD).
> 
> Do I care? Not really. To each their own and that's what makes the Farms what it is. If one topic doesn't tickle my pickle, there are plenty of others that do. I've never been on Reddit or Twatter, did have Facefuck for awhile but left that years ago, so I really don't have any basis for how fucked up most of those users are, other than quips and insane/stupid shit I see posted/quoted here.
> 
> As a whole, I disagree with the OPs assessment that the Farms is really no better than Reddit or such. There's much more introspection here and if a user gets to powerleveling or self ass patting themselves too much, it's not uncommon to see them get bitch slapped (verbally or with stickers) by other Farmers calling a spade a spade.



Would you say it's "pot calling the kettle black" situation?

I hate writing long posts, imho. They're interesting to read if the poster is smart, but I start to get thread fatigue when I have to read text walls. There's so many iterations posts stating "OmG shE's FaT! Lemme sperg all the ways" before I mentally check out. Like yeah, I get it. It's one of the reasons I can't read the Chantal thread; it moves so fast and yet there's scads of text that I can't be bothered to read.

TL;DR. Keep it brief and keep it funny!


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Dec 29, 2021)

Owlflaps said:


> Keep it brief and keep it funny!


This I agree with 1000%! At least for me, it's all about the funny. If I want deep, meaningful walls of text, I'll read A&H posts.


----------



## Covfefe (Dec 29, 2021)

Wow this is like a stupid post moment situation type deal booboo layyyygs you don't know my truth shh I said shh hee hee stabbyuse!!! Haha GORLS amirite?!

ETA: Fat


----------



## Everybody (Dec 29, 2021)

You know when there's a show on tv that you don't care much about but then your whole family starts following it and it becomes tradition to comment the show together and then you find yourself becoming invested in the story?

No? ok.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 29, 2021)

Epic Fail Man said:


> tl;dr


"I'm off my meds and online!"


----------



## Luxury Villa Cat Advocate (Dec 29, 2021)

> *Doves may not be as much of a pest as pigeons*, but constant cooing and bird droppings can be annoying and hazardous to people's health.



That's pretty much how I felt after I read the OP. It was as long, vitriolic, and worthless as what they are complaining about.

But seriously @eDove, even if you are enjoying other parts of the site, yet you are still as you say, getting MATI about these things... if you aren't having fun, just take a break or something. Or....


Cripple said:


> Be the change you want to see OP.


yaknowwhatimeangorl?

TL;DR - OP pooping on other people's fun.


----------



## Situation Type Deal Gorl (Dec 29, 2021)

eDove said:


> I find a lot of BP content funny. It was the only content I engaged with for a long time, but it became too embarrassing to be associated with the community. If this site's degraded in quality, it has nothing to do people venting in the off-topic board.



Oh, the pomposity. Sorry the BP ain't up to your high-falutin' standards, Silver Spoon.



eDove said:


> If my post doesn't apply to you, you're just laid-back enjoyers of these cows, and you don't engage in any of the other cringy behaviors (which you failed to mention), then you have no reason to be upset. You full-well what I'm talking about in regards to their overuse of deathfat buzzwords. It isn't just to troll anymore, it's cultish and creepy.



And people could point out to you - and have - that you're free to not read whatever you don't want to read. People go all in on a deathfat/lolcow, maybe two, because in the real world, most people have other things that need to be done, and trying to keep up with multiples can be a massive timesink. This ain't rocket science, my dude. Nor is using things like gorl or bolth. It isn't any different than people using I'll be back" or "winter is coming" in their day to day lives.


----------



## Robert w'E'd Leef (Dec 29, 2021)

Since this is pinned in Deathfats now, expect even more fat girl tears in this thread


----------



## Genesis Printhas (Dec 29, 2021)

Gossip

noun
idle talk or rumor, especially about the personal or private affairs of others: the endless gossip about Hollywood stars.
light, familiar talk or writing.
Also gos·sip·er, gos·sip·per. a person given to tattling or idle talk.
Chiefly British Dialect. a godparent.
Archaic. a friend, especially a woman.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 29, 2021)

If you'd just given null $25 for T&H you could have posted this in Supporters and all of this unpleasantness could have been avoided.

INNYHOO, you will haft to pry my bools, and my ferals and my nells and my gorls *and* my guns out of my fat dead hands.

(thanks for the shout out, though <3)


----------



## Coral Apples (Dec 29, 2021)

I always thought that people used the lingo as a means to fuck with these cows who can't speak properly, then turning into an 'inside joke'. I don't mind the term 'gorl', though I've never thought about it, its cow lingo that ends up being integrated into the forums. Like the terms 'tugboat' and 'am hole' that end up in other threads, since most frequent browsers understand.

 Chantel's is a thread I kept up with when she first came on the scene, but her threads would explode, gaining an absurd amount of pages which was too much to wade through. I stopped browsing her thread, Null can give the Cliffsnotes. The obsession behind some cows _can_ end up saving content that may end up lost and gets archived. It's a double sided coin. People are going to get autistic about anything, including lolcows. If its too outta hand, there is the  sticker to give people a reminder.

Personally, I'm someone who finds the body horror aspect of fatcowdom to be fascinating, Its bizarre that we know so much about how awful obesity is, how losing weight can help with health conditions, fasting could extend lifespan, processed food is bad, etc. The physiological effects with mobility, hygiene and hormones. Then these gorls with a smug ass face will tell you about how doctors are liars and everything needs to be bigger to accommodate their fatasses, they eat a normal amount, health isn't real and so on. I wanna see where they end up, like some of the older HAES activists getting pushed to the side for younger, healthier people. Its like a ticking time bomb, what's gonna happen? Then again, I just browse and never post, just gawking at the freakshow.

And some of the nitpicking about minor things is annoying, But it comes with the territory of girlcow, nitpicks galore. It doesn't come up here, but nasolabial folds were a huge nitpick on a lot of the girlcow sites, so I don't take it too seriously.


----------



## Unexpected Dong (Dec 29, 2021)

Oh come on now, you're just being a Beezer


----------



## New & Improved Username (Dec 29, 2021)

Chantal has been on a career high since Nader joined the cast. I don't comment because I'm forever in catch-up and don't want to litter the thread. Amber and Chantal do attract a lot of tards but it's bullshit to shit on all their fans as if we're all fat facebook mongoloids.


----------



## Robert w'E'd Leef (Dec 29, 2021)

YOUR MOM said:


> Amber and Chantal do attract a lot of tards but it's bullshit to shit on all their fans as if we're all fat facebook mongoloids.


Got some bad fucking news for you


----------



## New & Improved Username (Dec 29, 2021)

Robert w'E'd Leef said:


> Got some bad fucking news for you


I'm going to give you a bunch of mean stickers to hurt your feelings.


----------



## Do I Have To? (Dec 29, 2021)

Haha, calm down - we're just here to laugh at fat stinkies


----------



## Mountain Dew (Dec 29, 2021)

One time I stumbled upon the BP chat at like 4 AM and users were discussing weight loss medication they had been prescribed while hating on Chantal/Amber. That's all you have to know about death fat orbiters.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Dec 29, 2021)

The key to inner peace is to accept that you are cringe. Once you can accept this, you will be freed from every mental shackle and finally ascend the stairway to based


----------



## Bambieyes (Dec 29, 2021)

Love that for you, gorl. 
Speak your truth


----------



## thejackal (Dec 29, 2021)

The longer you post on the farms the more you start to romanticize the past and get annoyed or even MATI about the new things, new posters, new cows. It happens. Personally I haven't really felt much energy or emotion towards my personal cows lately on this site (thankfully @GenociderSyo took over archiving anna) and for the most part just laugh at some personal cows of mine that are not featured on the farms (Jaiden Grayson, aka "the leader of CHOP", and Jaythenerdkid are my two big ones if you're curious).

Just post what you want when you want and don't be afraid to give out some negative stickers as a nudge towards better posting.


----------



## FatalTater (Dec 29, 2021)

While I understand the thought behind this thread, *I* would never create such a thing. 
It's so dispeckful to all the gorls out there. 
If I knew how to internet I would post pictures of myself wearing a size 6 Torrid dress to show what it looks like on a person of my size while I write a better thread somehow. 
I'm above doing such a thing so I'll never have to prove I could. 
Neener.
Um. 
I mean, for shame!


----------



## Golden Boy (Dec 30, 2021)

The Highlight feature gets me through a lot of garbage in all my favorite fattie's threads.


----------



## Xenomorph (Dec 30, 2021)

Owlflaps said:


> Would you say it's "pot calling the kettle black" situation?
> 
> I hate writing long posts, imho. They're interesting to read if the poster is smart, but I start to get thread fatigue when I have to read text walls. There's so many iterations posts stating "OmG shE's FaT! Lemme sperg all the ways" before I mentally check out. Like yeah, I get it. It's one of the reasons I can't read the Chantal thread; it moves so fast and yet there's scads of text that I can't be bothered to read.
> 
> TL;DR. Keep it brief and keep it funny!


Eat my fanny out mami.  But seriously keep it short mane. Some of us read for a living, our brains hurt!


----------



## Owlflaps (Dec 30, 2021)

Xenomorph said:


> Eat my fanny out mami.  But seriously keep it short mane. Some of us read for a living, our brains hurt!



I already read too much at my work, my simple brain doesn't wanna complex words, bb


----------



## Loris Yeltsin (Dec 31, 2021)

StrawberryDouche said:


> If you'd just given null $25 for T&H you could have posted this in Supporters and all of this unpleasantness could have been avoided.
> 
> INNYHOO, you will haft to pry my bools, and my ferals and my nells and my gorls *and* my guns out of my fat dead hands.
> 
> (thanks for the shout out, though <3)


The Fat Amy thread was the first thing that came to mind as a counter example to the notion that people using "cow lingo" is symptomatic of them becoming increasingly emotionally attached to them. I think literally not a single regular poster in Amy's thread, which is filled to the brim with her various toddlerspeak rapes of the English language, feels any sympathy (let alone jealousy) or has any other kind of positive emotional attachment to this revolting monster whatsoever. Presumably because she's a bit of a child abusing child abuser who, from what I've gathered, abuses her children somewhat abusively. And she's fat. 

In any case, I feel some of the OP's grievances, but my take on them is essentially the same as @L50LasPak 's


L50LasPak said:


> I think you've got to be completely blind to not see that this is just a* universal problem with lolcows, and gossip culture in general.*


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 31, 2021)

Loris Yeltsin said:


> The Fat Amy thread was the first thing that came to mind as a counter example to the notion that people using "cow lingo" is symptomatic of them becoming increasingly emotionally attached to them. I think literally not a single regular poster in Amy's thread, which is filled to the brim with her various toddlerspeak rapes of the English language, feels any sympathy (let alone jealousy) or has any other kind of positive emotional attachment to this revolting monster whatsoever. Presumably because she's a bit of a child abusing child abuser who, from what I've gathered, abuses her children somewhat abusively. And she's fat.


I always felt like Amy's thread was a bit unique because she's legitimately funny and no one came there to feel better about their own child abuse. They came to laugh and make fun of her. That thread could have easily gone off the rails into Angry Town, and it took some effort to keep it on the funny track.

I think now that Amber has been busted down to one thread, it's becoming less 'at least I'm not as fat as her' and more funny, even though I think the less fat she is, the less funny she is. Paradox!


----------



## Turd Fergusson (Dec 31, 2021)

StrawberryDouche said:


> I think now that Amber has been busted down to one thread, it's becoming less 'at least I'm not as fat as her' and more funny, even though I think the less fat she is, the less funny she is. Paradox!


At first, I was not sure if going to one thread was the right decision, but now, I think it was the right one.  I think it is not so much the fact that she is losing weight, albeit very slowly, that makes her less funny or interesting, it is that Jade has sanitized her thread so much that anything that she would say or do has been reduced to nothing.  As Jade tries to make Amber like any normal individual, the more we realize that Amber's life does not amount to much and can be replaced by the life of countless barely functioning individuals worldwide.  This is one reason why people have stopped watching her.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jan 2, 2022)

GORL.


----------

